# Body work Aluminium beginning to bubble / Rust - HELP!!!!!



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 2002 Fiat Ducato Riviera 181.

I noticed in a few places that it was beginning to bubble under the stickers, mainly driver side under the yellow stripe above the windows.... I went up to investigate and found loads of aluminium bubbles where the frame had actually bubbled up and 4 have actually turned into holes and whilst cleaning them out of what seemed like rust, I noticed that it is all the way through to the wood.

Whilst peeling back the stripe I noticed by alot of the bubble was like a wallpaper paste mess under the stripe.


I have rubbed down and filled the foles with fibre glass filler for now, but the bubbles will make it very unightly when I replace the sticker...


Any ideas, as I though Aluminium couldnt rust???


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Aluminum corrosion is often caused by prolonged contact with ferrous metal.
Electrolysis is, if I remember correctly, the term used.

Also if you have prolonged wet contact with the Aluminum, where the wetness contains natural salts, such as rain water etc., between the wooden frame and skin this to can cause corrosion. 

My guess is, that you have prolonged damp between frame and skin so the skin corrodes from the inside.

Could also be internal condensation causing the damp. 


Pete 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Aluminium Hobby is showing signs of corrosion down a couple of body joints and window frames.
Everyone else seems concerned about it but I can live with it. As the van is now 13 years old how pristine would you expect it to be?

Ray.


----------

